# [Solved] Far bindare a lynx o links l'indirizzo che si vuole

## Little Cash

Ho cercato nei man, nel forum e su google.... ma nada. Amministro un server su cui ho accesso in SSH e FTP (quindi non in modo grafico), e ho la necessita' di collegarmi ad un sito internet, bindando pero' come indirizzo un address ipv6 presente sulla macchina. Come posso fare usando un browser testuale (tipo lynx o links2 ...) a dire a quest'ultimo di usare uno specifico indirizzo ipv6? Grazie in anticipo....

----------

## shogun_panda

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Ho cercato nei man, nel forum e su google.... ma nada. Amministro un server su cui ho accesso in SSH e FTP (quindi non in modo grafico), e ho la necessita' di collegarmi ad un sito internet, bindando pero' come indirizzo un address ipv6 presente sulla macchina. Come posso fare usando un browser testuale (tipo lynx o links2 ...) a dire a quest'ultimo di usare uno specifico indirizzo ipv6? Grazie in anticipo....

 

Provato a mettere l'entry del sito che ti interessa in /etc/hosts?

----------

## Little Cash

Mh.. non vedo cosa risolverebbe.... forse non mi sono spiegato bene: mi server qual cosa del tipo 

```

lynx --bind-address=3ffe:80ee:1456::1 www.irc6.net

```

ergo: nel man e dappertutto non ho trovato come specificare la direttiva --bind-address

----------

## .:chrome:.

ma scusa... analogamente a come puoi scrivere 

```
lynx http://192.168.10.10
```

 dovresti poter sostituire l'indirizzo ipv4 con quello ipv6

ma più che altro... perché fare ciò?

l'unica possibilità di usare per davvero IPv6 è quella di avere due macchine con supporto completo IPv6 ed in mezzo router IPv6. diversamente le connessioni IPv6 vengono convertite ad IPv4 mediante una tecnica simile a quella del NAT.

...e per la cronaca la stragrande maggior parte dei router di tutta internet è ancora IPv4. morale della favola, IPv6 non è ancora nulla di utile, ma solo un giochetto (per ora)

----------

## comio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ma scusa... analogamente a come puoi scrivere 
> 
> ```
> lynx http://192.168.10.10
> ```
> ...

 

ci sono possibilità di tunneling...

comunque, da quello che ho capito, lui vuole vincolare l'indirizzo sorgente. A quanto pare i programmi citati non permettono l'uso di una sorgente specifica.

Ma, domanda, tu esci realmente in ipv6? Sei in tunnel?

ciao

----------

## Little Cash

Comio hai centrato il problema  :Smile: 

Si esco in ipv6 da quella macchina, uso piu' tunnel broker e una route di default ipv6. Non riesco a bindare l'indirizzo sorgente, con lynx e links  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Comio hai centrato il problema 
> 
> Si esco in ipv6 da quella macchina, uso piu' tunnel broker e una route di default ipv6. Non riesco a bindare l'indirizzo sorgente, con lynx e links 

 

non mi pare che quei due programmi ti permettano di fare il bind... magari prova ad usare squid come tramite... ma è una soluzione "patch from scratch".

ciao

----------

## makoomba

SNAT ? qualcosa tipo

```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d www.irc6.net -j SNAT --to-source 3ffe:80ee:1456::1  

```

----------

## comio

 *makoomba wrote:*   

> SNAT ? qualcosa tipo
> 
> ```
> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -d www.irc6.net -j SNAT --to-source 3ffe:80ee:1456::1  
> 
> ...

 

mi piace.

ciao

----------

## Little Cash

Siccome sono un pazzo ho risolto modificando il sorgente di lynx e permettendo di specificare mediante stdin l'indirizzo che si vuole far bindare al socket.... lo so sono esaurito. Ma che volete, avevo tempo da spendere ^^.

----------

## randomaze

 *Little Cash wrote:*   

> Siccome sono un pazzo ho risolto modificando il sorgente di lynx e permettendo di specificare mediante stdin l'indirizzo che si vuole far bindare al socket.... lo so sono esaurito. Ma che volete, avevo tempo da spendere ^^.

 

Mica per niente la saggezza degli antichi ha prodotto il detto "chi fa da se fa per tre" insomma  :Mr. Green: 

Certo la soluzione suggerita da makoomba avrebbe il pregio di funzionare indipendentemente dal programma, evitandoti di modificare anche links, e poi chissá cos'altro  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

